# BEST BULL ROPE



## porkrinds (Sep 30, 2016)

Which is the best bull rope for pulling leaning trees and using in a pulley system to raise a cut limb, (with a hinge) so that you can lower it vertically, Teufelberger Sirius 5/8 or All Gear Husky 5/8 in.?


----------



## greengreer (Sep 30, 2016)

Sirius is all polyester, husky is poly over nylon core. Nylon stretches alot more which can be good or bad for pulling over trees. The sirius also has a tougher cover which I like but is stiffer and doesn't knot nearly as well.


----------



## porkrinds (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks that answered my question, I can get either one for approx. the same price, $200.00 for 200 ft. Can you also tell me what is the difference between tensile strength and MBS, I guess that means max. breaking strength? I will probably get the Teufelberger Sirius because I don't like the idea of the husky stretching. Thanks again.


----------



## greengreer (Sep 30, 2016)

The stretch isn't a bad thing for pulling stuff over, you can basically tension it out of the line and it will help pull the tree over. That said for lifting you're going to want the lower stretch rope. The sirius has a lower minimum break strength than the husky due to its construction. Other all poly ropes with a little higher strength would be sta-set or stablebraid.
Not sure the difference between tensile and mbs.


----------



## porkrinds (Sep 30, 2016)

Ok, but now I have another question, I have 200 Ft. of Yale Polydyne 5/8 rigging rope, it also stretches, should I use this for pulling a tree down and buy the Teufelberger for lifting the limbs? I already use the Yale for rigging down limbs but I want something that I can use to lift the limb after I rig to it and then cut a hinge cut so that I can Raise the limb and lower it vertically.


----------



## greengreer (Sep 30, 2016)

Polydyne and husky are essentially the samd thing. If you want a something different go for the sirius, its a good rope and you will like the durability.


----------



## porkrinds (Sep 30, 2016)

Ok, but now I have another question, I have 200 ft. of Yale Polydyne, (Dynasorb), should I use that for pulling trees down and get the Teufelberger Sirius for lifting limbs? I already use the Yale for rigging down limbs but I want to be able to tie the rigging to the limb in 2 places and then raise the limb after cutting a hinge cut so that I can lower the limb vertically.


----------



## porkrinds (Sep 30, 2016)

Whoops I posted the same question twice, I am also knew at Forums and I thought i messed up and didn't pose my reply correctly and so I did it over again, thanks for the help and the patience, going to get the Sirius, Bartlett is giving me a good deal on it and I don't want to pass it up now that I have your advice. Thanks again.


----------



## porkrinds (Oct 1, 2016)

I purchased the Sirius rope that I asked about, one of the reasons I was leaning towards that rope is the description says that the rope has transverse stripes to indicate when the rope is overloaded, do you know how that works? I hope you are not getting tired of answering my questions but I do appreciate the advice, been looking at the 2 different ropes for a month now and needed help making a decision!!


----------



## greengreer (Oct 1, 2016)

They're basically a visual spacer in the patern, every 3 or 4 inches. If the rope is overloaded the spaces in that section will be longer. That's the idea anyhow, not really sure how well it works.


----------



## porkrinds (Oct 1, 2016)

Ok, that's probably as good as answer as any, thanks for your help. I am a rookie at this arborist stuff and it is really just a hobby, but I enjoy it and it is good exercise, I just do easy stuff that I really can't damage anything on my own property and my friends property but I rig alot of stuff down anyway just for the practice. Also try to be very safe no matter how long it takes, that's the advantage I have, no boss because I ain't get paid for it anyway.!! Also the first time I ever used a forum, so far it's pretty cool, thanks for your help.


----------



## greengreer (Oct 2, 2016)

Sure thing, be safe out there


----------

